# Lemon Juice And cat's Fav spraying spot???



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

I got a tip from the vet to put lemon juice in a spray bottle and mix in some water and spray a few squirts on his spots where he sprayed, i dont know if this will work, but its worth a try... anybody know why he suggested this???

by the way, my cat is set to be fixed on March 2nd at 9am(3 weeks away :x  )


----------



## Yemymah (Feb 7, 2004)

Cat's are naturally repulsed by the scent of citrus.

Lemon juice, grapefruit juice, natural (not sweetened) tangerine or orange juice would have pretty much the same effect. 

My cats won't go near my grapefruit tree, and to deter them, I sometimes break off a leaf from the tree and rub the oil from the leaf on the area I want them to stay away from..

It's important to make sure the scent of the urine is completely removed though. A solution of vinegar and water is best for that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can also remove the odor with a cleaner containing enzymes. Yemymah is absolutely right about citrus and cats.

If your cat is young, he should stop spraying. Cats that are neutered later in life, especially if they have bred with a female, often continue. I hope this double whammy works!


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't know if it will stop them from spraying at the spot. But I squeezed some lemon juice at the fireplace because my cat kept wanting to climb up there and it is dirty as **** in there. The cat went there, sniffed it, and maybe licked the lemon a bit and never go there again.


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Cats hate citrus...!


----------

